# Motown/Stax/etc... Soul Music...



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2012)

starting with this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGlKJDEI1Nk]Otis Redding - I&#39;ve been loving you... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wro3bqi4Eb8&feature=related]Archie Bell & The Drells - Tighten up (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nvudxqX_LA]THE ISLEY BROTHERS - ITS YOUR THING. LIVE TV PERFORMANCE 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG-hD81o6Rs&feature=related]Whatcha see is whatcha get - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0YAnjBOMPc]I&#39;m Living In Shame- The Supremes- 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoQOhaQk0T8]KC & the Sunshine Band "Thats the way i like it" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdbrIrFxas0&playnext=1&list=PL7D01927570C07EAB&feature=results_main]The Blues Brothers (4/9) Movie CLIP - Shake A Tail Feather (1980) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7Yakl_xIkc]Sly and the Family Stone - Stand! - YouTube[/ame]

Stand- Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## konradv (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWtIvoub6XU]Ball Of Confusion by THE TEMPTATIONS - YouTube[/ame]

Ball of Confusion- The Temptations


----------



## konradv (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHfB63ln1Ig]The Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today - YouTube[/ame]

Time Has Come Today- The Chambers Brothers


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1rsuroTf_Q&feature=related]Blues Bros Part 1.mov - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS-ZOTVYu6U]The Flirtations - Nothing But A Heartache - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sti_tuBiv5g&feature=fvwrel]"I Second That Emotion" by Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgiS0Pr3BX8]Dennis Coffey and the Detroit Guitars Band - Scorpio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmKshpLXnxE]Stevie Wonder - Sir Duke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2kxlZDOHeQ]Smokey Robinson & The Miracles-The Tears Of A Clown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfbvm52G8fE]Living For The City - Stevie Wonder (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01-2pNCZiNk]"War" by Edwin Starr (Original Video - 1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCSsVvlj6YA]Tony Joe White Polk Salad Annie Original B&W - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpVUAYCBJR8]The Drifters - Up on The Roof - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZEMmewFj6k&feature=fvst]Edwin Starr 25 Miles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0Gu-CyE-NQ]Stevie Wonder - My Cherie Amour (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO8nlZKrVi4]Stevie Wonder - Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I&#39;m Yours (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTX2Db6naaU]Stevie Wonder "Golden Lady" (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE]Stevie Wonder ~ Superstition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lOHn5zzqUo]Smokie Robinson Going to a GO-GO &#39;Cover" by eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xroRNBvvF9M]Aretha Franklin - Chain Of Fools Live (1968) - YouTube[/ame]

^

holy shit!!!!


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Q80mk7bxE]I Want You Back - The Jackson 5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2012)

pretty great concert version of a terrific tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7dGdrP3pms&feature=related]Marvin Gaye - Heard It Through The Grapevine (Live at Montreux) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obvSFWvgBhg]Martha Reeves & the Vandellas - Jimmy Mack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2gKR422nOQ]GLADYS KNIGHT & THE PIPS - MIDNIGHT TRAIN TO GEORGIA-1973.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Midnight Train to Georgia- Gladys Knight & The Pips


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2012)

here's a movie from 20 years ago that, if you ain't ever seen it, you should definitely seek it out...

and if you've seen it before, you should see it again...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVJIXqyGpTc]Critics&#39; Picks - Critics&#39; Picks: &#39;The Commitments&#39; - NYTimes.com/Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kn9WF4oLRE]ARETHA FRANKLIN - I NEVER LOVED A MAN - 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ6HOUGE-Ok&feature=related]aretha franklin baby i love you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P27yFhvcfzs]Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is / Rose Royce - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Nov 16, 2012)

My all time favorite "soul" singer.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0DJ8hWgNes]Into the Mystic - Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]

Into the Mystic- Van Morrison


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvPiPLJ3Unc]Ray Charles - Let&#39;s Go Get Stoned (Slayd5000) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GVgC_qDSAI]The Supremes- The Happening - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Z9-QCmZyw]Just My Imagination - The Temptations - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2012)

konradv said:


> My all time favorite "soul" singer.
> 
> Into the Mystic - Van Morrison - YouTube
> 
> Into the Mystic- Van Morrison



good 'un...


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOXmaSCt4ZE]Curtis Mayfield - People Get Ready - #8 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjydOI4MEIw]Dusty Springfield Son of a Preacher Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll see your Dusty Springfield... and raise you a Jimi Hendrix... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEHaF51qwZY]Vietnam War ( Machine Gun - Jimi Hendrix ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2012)

more Aretha ...this time  My Number One favorite! 

just listen to this..............oh baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Who 
is Zooming
Who"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNBywh_XQJQ]Aretha Franklin - Who's Zoomin' Who - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf9w2hJIqUk]Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By (Hullabaloo London 1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

now you know how to pony, like boney maroney

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWoQ_pZtXCY]Wilson Pickett - Land Of 1000 Dances - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nZnqtDdsws&feature=related]The Grass Roots - Midnight Confessions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqXSBe-qMGo]Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2012)

still with this soul


you mind?  bloody hell 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNBywh_XQJQ]Aretha Franklin - Who's Zoomin' Who - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

del said:


> Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl (Original Version) - YouTube



lol. i just posted that in the jukebox thread.


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DagIivbPlCU]John Mellencamp Aint Even Done With the Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEiMQ9w3t3o]Tupelo Honey, Van Morrison AWESOME VERSION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2012)

^^^
dat motown sistah?



cool anyway


----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2012)

everything goes in this cute Mo mo mo town thread  ...that's cool too


----------



## Connery (Nov 16, 2012)

rare earth - get ready ~ signed by Motown

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3Z8NU5ImK0]rare earth - get ready - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2012)

more Motown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ladies and Gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what....no?   


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LEAiGDw220]German slap dancing- Fighting Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2012)

skye said:


> ^^^
> dat motown sistah?
> 
> 
> ...



lol. .not motown, but soulful.


----------



## Connery (Nov 16, 2012)

First white artist signed to Motown....Debbie Dean~ Don't Let Him Shop Around 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtwpU37NKfY]Debbie Dean Don't Let Him Shop Around answer song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2012)

Classic Motown .... 

The Chiffons - One fine day .... and now we are talking..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAKmLWGfMyU&feature=related]The Chiffons - One fine day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

raindrops to hide my teardrops

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m7q6wCH-oc]The Temptations - I Wish It Would Rain (Live HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Nov 16, 2012)

My Eyes Adored You - Frankie Valli 

"While this was credited to just Frankie Valli, his Four Seasons bandmates sang on it with him. *They recorded the song for Motown Records,* who refused to release it. When the group left Motown, Valli purchased the rights to the song for $4000 and shopped it to other record companies." 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqz9eyakGqY]My Eyes Adored You - Frankie Valli - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb_OEaHfWII]Foundations - Build me up Buttercup 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usXjcD0OsRs]Desmond Dekker and the aces - Israelites - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Nov 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0I6mhZ5wMw]Barry White - Can&#39;t Get Enough Of Your Love Baby. - YouTube[/ame]

Barry White- Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Baby


----------



## konradv (Nov 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2ijL2tljdI]Lou Rawls "You&#39;ll Never Find Another Love Like Mine" - YouTube[/ame]

Lou Rawls-  You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine


----------



## konradv (Nov 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-kA3UtBj4M]Marvin Gaye - What&#39;s Going On - YouTube[/ame]

Marvin Gaye-  What's Going On


----------



## Connery (Nov 20, 2012)

MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain't no Mountain High Enough"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg]MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain't no Mountain High Enough" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmDakhg45rk&feature=share]Ooh Child Original- The Five Stairsteps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

del said:


> Dusty Springfield Son of a Preacher Man - YouTube


\


I saw her open for the Beatles. I think I was one year old wink wink nudge nudge.

She was the white woman of soul. Man she had it.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

Connery said:


> MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain't no Mountain High Enough"
> 
> MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain't no Mountain High Enough" - YouTube



I'm late to this thread, but right here I will bear your children. Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeding. 

The best next to  Dock of the bay. When I heard that song. Well there are no words. Otis sang that and took my heart away.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

Dusty was recognized as the first white woman of soul. 

Do you guys know this? 

She was awesome and respected world wide. Now she was known for a lot of tunes but this was my fave was "you don't have to say you love me".


----------



## konradv (Nov 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liKhLNY5GYI&feature=related]I&#39;m Your Puppet - YouTube[/ame]

James & Bobby Purify- I'm Your Puppet


----------



## konradv (Nov 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nEfuE8Pw4U&feature=related]Jackie Wilson - Lonely teardrops - YouTube[/ame]

Jackie Wilson- Lonely Teardrops


----------



## konradv (Nov 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQQCPrwKzdo&feature=related]fats domino - blueberry hill - YouTube[/ame]

Fats Domino- Blueberry Hill


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltRwmgYEUr8]My Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 9, 2012)

Dreamy said:


> My Girl - YouTube



lol... as I recall, that was the tune I'd been practicing to sing to you, for the occasion when you and I first talked on the phone...


then I blew it... forgot to sing... 

so I still owe you a tune sung by me over the telephone...


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 10, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> > My Girl - YouTube
> ...


 
That's right! Great memory and yes you do.

I love Motown.


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 10, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQIrwprU1SY"]Marvin Gaye - How Sweet It Is To Be Loved by You (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 10, 2012)

I love every version of this song. Here's a couple.

[ame=http://youtu.be/R1NBZBqwIHA]RAINY NIGHT IN GEORGIA - AARON NEVILLE with CHRIS BOTTI - YouTube[/ame]

And this version always has me tear up...

[ame=http://youtu.be/cAA_LUCb0QE]Conway Twitty - Rainy Night In Georgia ft. Sam Moore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 10, 2012)

We lost him today in 1967.

[ame=http://youtu.be/KiDq4Q62tz4]Try A Little Tenderness - YouTube[/ame]

First song to become a number one hit after artist died..


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh this one is awesome.

[ame=http://youtu.be/t4LWIP7SAjY](Patti) LaBelle - Lady Marmalade (1975) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Dec 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVsW_6AomOQ]Marvelettes - Dont Mess With Bill - HQ - YouTube[/ame]

The Marvelettes- Don't Mess With Bill


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 13, 2012)

little-known British answer to the Supremes...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCKY-Mv230o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCKY-Mv230o[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 13, 2012)

There's two threads for this awesome song...

[ame=http://youtu.be/hmGQ5SlazJA]Ben E. King - Stand By Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S13ZLMNQBjc]The Temptations - Just My Imagination - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zIUJFYqVgg]Keep On Truckin&#39; - Eddie Kendricks (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P27yFhvcfzs]Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is / Rose Royce - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 3, 2013)

Dusty introduces them. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/SFZEStjTSoY]Martha and The Vandellas - Nowhere To Run (Ready Steady Go - 1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 3, 2013)

We just lost her. RIP Fontella. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/QXSocE_M1G4]Fontella Bass - Rescue Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

great one from the 70's...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVYxKRXDT2I]The Chi-lites "Have you seen her" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> We just lost her. RIP Fontella.
> 
> Fontella Bass - Rescue Me - YouTube



and that wasn't even nearly her best stuff...

not fair that hardly anybody today remembers her... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejWfYvdta9g]Fontella Bass "Brown Eyed Handsome Man" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)

My favorite version of this song


----------



## Borillar (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)

❤️


----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 22, 2017)




----------

